# Chi è Salvini ?



## Super_Lollo (16 Settembre 2015)

Giusto cosi , visto che ho sentito tantissima ignoranza in merito ripercorriamo la carriera di Salvini : 

-Salvini dal 93' inizia come consigliere comunale a Milano 

- Diventa cronista della Padania giornale finanziato con soldi pubblici.. pochissimi lettori ma grossi rimborsi ( non a lui chiaramente ma al " giornale " ) 

-2006 viene eletto al parlamento europeo , nominando come collaboratore Franco Bossi . 

-Rieletto al consiglio comunale di Milano ( e due ) 

-2008 viene rieletto alla camera NOMINATO GRAZIE AL PORCELLUM

-2009 si candida per il parlamento di Bruxelles,anche se si è sempre dichiarato contro la politica di austerità..tanti soldi di stipendio e pochissime presenze .. famosissimo il video in cui viene insultato da tutti gli altri politici per essere presente solo al 10% delle sedute . 

-2013 si candida alle elezioni politiche..fà la campagna elettorale, poi cessa il mandato dopo il primo giorno di legislatura preferendo Bruxelles .

-2014 si candida di nuovo al parlamento Europeo ( e due ancora ) 

-Nei primi due mesi del 2015 ha partecipato a 73 programmi, 1 e 1/4 al giorno, senza contare i tg, per un totale di 24 ore di riprese e 18 ore di parole.

*“E’ il leader politicamente più vecchio della Seconda Repubblica"* ha 42 Anni di persona e 22 a carico dei contribuenti . 

Mi sono limitato a dare informazioni oggettive .


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Settembre 2015)

questo mio Thread come ho scritto sopra deve essere di monito ... quando parla e dice di voler far questo e quello , di lottare contro questo o quell 'altro io fossi un giornalista gli direi " Mi scusi Salvini ma in 22 anni li che diavolo ha fatto ? "


----------



## juventino (16 Settembre 2015)

Non serve di certo informarsi per capire che è un clown, basta guardarlo in tv (che inquina ormai in modo degno del peggior Berlusconi in campagna elettorale).


----------



## smallball (16 Settembre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> questo mio Thread come ho scritto sopra deve essere di monito ... quando parla e dice di voler far questo e quello , di lottare contro questo o quell 'altro io fossi un giornalista gli direi " Mi scusi Salvini ma in 22 anni li che diavolo ha fatto ? "



come qualsiasi altro politico italiano pieno zeppo di scheletri nell'armadio,non se ne salva nemmeno uno


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Settembre 2015)

smallball ha scritto:


> come qualsiasi altro politico italiano pieno zeppo di scheletri nell'armadio,non se ne salva nemmeno uno



Qualcuno si dai ...


----------



## Doctore (16 Settembre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Qualcuno si dai ...



i 5 stelle?


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Settembre 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> i 5 stelle?




No Razzi


----------



## gabuz (16 Settembre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> No Razzi


----------



## juventino (17 Settembre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> No Razzi


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Settembre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> *“E’ il leader politicamente più vecchio della Seconda Repubblica"* ha 42 Anni di persona e 22 a carico dei contribuenti .
> 
> Mi sono limitato a dare informazioni oggettive .



Non capisco come fa ad essere 22 anni che è a carico dei contribuenti, nel '93 consigliere comunale anche avesse fatto tutti e 5 gli anni arriviamo al '98..poi fino al 2006 perché?..mi pare una forzatura trasformare ogni cronista di giornale come uno che vive a carico dei contribuenti..
Detto ciò salvini è un politico che oggi è in alto nei sondaggi perché colma un po' un vuoto politico nell'elettorato di destra..inoltre in un momento in cui la gente non sta troppo bene e il paese è pieno zeppo di problemi ha gioco facile chi punta molto sulla "pancia" dell'elettorato..Comunque non vincerà mai le elezioni, in realtà anche andare a votare sarà inutile per due ragioni:
1 - Vincerà sicuramente il PD
2 - Tanto alla fine chi ci comanda non siede in parlamento e nemmeno è residente in italia

Preoccuparsi di salvini è come essere un malato di tumore e preoccuparsi per un dente cariato...


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Settembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non capisco come fa ad essere 22 anni che è a carico dei contribuenti, nel '93 consigliere comunale anche avesse fatto tutti e 5 gli anni arriviamo al '98..poi fino al 2006 perché?..mi pare una forzatura trasformare ogni cronista di giornale come uno che vive a carico dei contribuenti..
> Detto ciò salvini è un politico che oggi è in alto nei sondaggi perché colma un po' un vuoto politico nell'elettorato di destra..inoltre in un momento in cui la gente non sta troppo bene e il paese è pieno zeppo di problemi ha gioco facile chi punta molto sulla "pancia" dell'elettorato..Comunque non vincerà mai le elezioni, in realtà anche andare a votare sarà inutile per due ragioni:
> 1 - Vincerà sicuramente il PD
> 2 - Tanto alla fine chi ci comanda non siede in parlamento e nemmeno è residente in italia
> ...



e allora non ne parliamo? non capisco il tuo ragionamento.. si discuteva semplicemente di quanto ignoranza c'è verso un personaggio politico che tanti reputano " NUOVO " ma che è il più vecchio mantenuto li dentro . 

Ps: La padania per anni è stata mantenuta con finanziamenti pubblici .. pubblici = stato = soldi dei cittadini = soldi dei contribuenti ..


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Settembre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> e allora non ne parliamo? non capisco il tuo ragionamento.. si discuteva semplicemente di quanto ignoranza c'è verso un personaggio politico che tanti reputano " NUOVO " ma che è il più vecchio mantenuto li dentro .
> 
> Ps: La padania per anni è stata mantenuta con finanziamenti pubblici .. pubblici = stato = soldi dei cittadini = soldi dei contribuenti ..



Vabbè ma allora con sto ragionamento anche che so, Piero Angela sarebbe da considerare una sanguisuga dei contribuenti..
Inoltre mi pare perfino logico (e qui non voglio difendere salvini) che un politico si faccia la gavetta per entrare in parlamento..io vedo il mio piccolo comune, chi fa politica perché davvero gli piace inizia a farla attorno ai 25-30 anni massimo..logico che poi se resti nel giro e se arrivi perfino in parlamento sono magari 30 anni che fai politica..ma fare politica mica è un reato, i problemi semmai sono gente come napolitano che hanno fatto 60 anni dentro al parlamento..i casini e via discorrendo..
Sinceramente l'idea del M5S del politico improvvisato, della casalinga che fa un video su internet e viene votata come fossimo a X-Factor mi pare molto peggio di uno arrivato lì per lo meno dandosi da fare sul territorio..ripeto, se poi uno è ladro e disonesto lo è a prescindere da come ci arriva..
A volte mi sembra che si stia davvero virando verso una certa esasperazione di determinati concetti..poi vederemo se davvero passate le prossime elezioni gente come Di Maio, di battista, fico o la Taverna smetteranno di fare politica...


----------



## Louis Gara (17 Settembre 2015)

Tutte fandonie di zecche comuniste


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Settembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Vabbè ma allora con sto ragionamento anche che so, Piero Angela sarebbe da considerare una sanguisuga dei contribuenti..
> Inoltre mi pare perfino logico (e qui non voglio difendere salvini) che un politico si faccia la gavetta per entrare in parlamento..io vedo il mio piccolo comune, chi fa politica perché davvero gli piace inizia a farla attorno ai 25-30 anni massimo..logico che poi se resti nel giro e se arrivi perfino in parlamento sono magari 30 anni che fai politica..ma fare politica mica è un reato, i problemi semmai sono gente come napolitano che hanno fatto 60 anni dentro al parlamento..i casini e via discorrendo..
> Sinceramente l'idea del M5S del politico improvvisato, della casalinga che fa un video su internet e viene votata come fossimo a X-Factor mi pare molto peggio di uno arrivato lì per lo meno dandosi da fare sul territorio..ripeto, se poi uno è ladro e disonesto lo è a prescindere da come ci arriva..
> A volte mi sembra che si stia davvero virando verso una certa esasperazione di determinati concetti..poi vederemo se davvero passate le prossime elezioni gente come Di Maio, di battista, fico o la Taverna smetteranno di fare politica...



Io non capisco perche si debba sempre mettere in mezzo il Movimento ... stiamo parlando di Salvini cosa c'entra il movimento ?? 

Sai cosa dice mio padre ? che le parole stanno a zero e contano solo I FATTI . 

Siamo in un paese DEVASTATO dalla mala politica quindi OCCORRE cambiare e non mi frega niente della parole .. chi ha lavorato fino ad oggi.. gialli verdi neri e rossi hanno fatto SOLO MALE a questa nazione quindi per me sono dei falliti e vanno cambiati tutti.. 

a partire da Renzi fino a Berlusconi e tutto il circo attuale .


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Settembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Tutte fandonie di zecche comuniste


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Settembre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Io non capisco perche si debba sempre mettere in mezzo il Movimento ... stiamo parlando di Salvini cosa c'entra il movimento ??
> 
> Sai cosa dice mio padre ? che le parole stanno a zero e contano solo I FATTI .
> 
> ...



Si ma sono anni che parliamo dei politici ladri..sono anni che tutta italia urlà contro la casta..ma poi? non cambia mai nulla..

Aspetto da anni un politico che abbia il coraggio di alzarsi su un palco e dire agli italiani che sono loro, i cittadini, i veri responsabili dello sfacelo del paese (ma deve dirlo a tutti, compresi i suoi elettori)..
Un paese con 3 mafie tra le peggiori al mondo, con un evasione incalcolabile da sempre, con istituzioni corrotte ad ogni livello...
Non cambieremo mai l'italia se prima non si cambiano gli italiani..ammesso si possa...


----------



## tifoso evorutto (17 Settembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non capisco come fa ad essere 22 anni che è a carico dei contribuenti, nel '93 consigliere comunale anche avesse fatto tutti e 5 gli anni arriviamo al '98..poi fino al 2006 perché?..mi pare una forzatura trasformare ogni cronista di giornale come uno che vive a carico dei contribuenti..
> Detto ciò salvini è un politico che oggi è in alto nei sondaggi perché colma un po' un vuoto politico nell'elettorato di destra..inoltre in un momento in cui la gente non sta troppo bene e il paese è pieno zeppo di problemi ha gioco facile chi punta molto sulla "pancia" dell'elettorato..Comunque non vincerà mai le elezioni, in realtà anche andare a votare sarà inutile per due ragioni:
> 1 - Vincerà sicuramente il PD
> 2 - Tanto alla fine chi ci comanda non siede in parlamento e nemmeno è residente in italia
> ...



Mah, mi pare un discorso che non stà ne in cielo ne in terra,
Non diamo credibilità al M5S? lo posso capire, ma allora diviene ancora più importante che spariscano alcuni personaggi e alcuni partiti simbolo della spazzatura politica dell'ultimo ventennio,

E poi definire solo "un dente cariato" il probabile leader dello schieramento politico che maggiormente ha devastato l'Italia mi pare molto riduttivo, lui è proprio il cancro in fase avanzata, e lo affermo provando praticamente gli stessi sentimenti per il centrosinistra 

Se vogliamo provare a mantenere delle speranze per il futuro o ci si affida a un nuovo soggetto politico o dobbiamo essere sicuri che quelli tradizionali facciano una bella pulizia


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Settembre 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> E poi definire solo "un dente cariato" il probabile leader dello schieramento politico che maggiormente ha devastato l'Italia mi pare molto riduttivo, *lui è proprio il cancro in fase avanzata*, e lo affermo provando praticamente gli stessi sentimenti per il centrosinistra



Ma il problema è il cancro in se o lo stile di vita che te l'ha fatto beccare?..se fumi come un turco tutta la vita non è che poi se ti viene il cancro ai polmoni o in gola ti puoi lamentare..e anche se ti curano, se poi continui a fumare cosa hai risolto? Il cancro ti tornerà, magari non subito, ma in breve tempo è sicuro..


----------



## tifoso evorutto (17 Settembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma il problema è il cancro in se o lo stile di vita che te l'ha fatto beccare?..se fumi come un turco tutta la vita non è che poi se ti viene il cancro ai polmoni o in gola ti puoi lamentare..e anche se ti curano, se poi continui a fumare cosa hai risolto? Il cancro ti tornerà, magari non subito, ma in breve tempo è sicuro..



Devo capire cosa intendi per lo stile di vita?
forse che gli italiani continuano a sostenere gli stessi personaggi? 
è proprio quello di cui sta cercando di metterci in guardia [MENTION=3]Super_Lollo[/MENTION] 
Salvini fa parte a tutti gli effetti della vecchia combriccola e non è che faccia molto per nasconderlo, anzi...


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Settembre 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Devo capire cosa intendi per lo stile di vita?
> forse che gli italiani continuano a sostenere gli stessi personaggi?
> è proprio quello di cui sta cercando di metterci in guardia [MENTION=3]Super_Lollo[/MENTION]
> Salvini fa parte a tutti gli effetti della vecchia combriccola e non è che faccia molto per nasconderlo, anzi...



In realtà stavo solo metaforizzando il mio post precedente..se la politica è un cancro lo stile di vita sono gli italiani stessi..ma non perché votano quei politici ma perché sono loro stessi a creare quei politici..se non cambiano gli italiani prima, non ci sarà mai una politica sana..come può esserci se è l'espressione di un popolo marcio?


----------



## tifoso evorutto (17 Settembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> In realtà stavo solo metaforizzando il mio post precedente..se la politica è un cancro lo stile di vita sono gli italiani stessi..ma non perché votano quei politici ma perché sono loro stessi a creare quei politici..se non cambiano gli italiani prima, non ci sarà mai una politica sana..come può esserci se è l'espressione di un popolo marcio?



Non sono molto d'accordo, vero è che gli italiani sono un popolo molto superficiale e difficile da governare perchè ha la tendenza ad essere piuttosto anarchico,
ciononostante lo standard dei nostri politici, cosa insolita, è nettamente inferiore alla media degli italiani,
in molti campi (penso alle rinnovabili e all'ecologia per esempio) i cittadini arrivano molto prima delle istituzioni italiane , che al contrario tendono a essere molto conservatrici e ad impedire progressi per i loro interessi di lobby.
Un altro esempio si può avere per i diritti dei Gay che ormai fondamentalmente tutti riconoscono (a parte ovviamente le adozioni) ma in cui lo stato è ancora indietro per compiacere il clero.


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Settembre 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Non sono molto d'accordo, vero è che gli italiani sono un popolo molto superficiale e difficile da governare perchè ha la tendenza ad essere piuttosto anarchico,
> ciononostante lo standard dei nostri politici, cosa insolita, è nettamente inferiore alla media degli italiani,
> in molti campi (penso alle rinnovabili e all'ecologia per esempio) i cittadini arrivano molto prima delle istituzioni italiane , che al contrario tendono a essere molto conservatrici e ad impedire progressi per i loro interessi di lobby.
> Un altro esempio si può avere per i diritti dei Gay che ormai fondamentalmente tutti riconoscono (a parte ovviamente le adozioni) ma in cui lo stato è ancora indietro per compiacere il clero.



La politica non risolve quei temi perché ha interessi marci sotto...non è che non capiscono che è sbagliato, solo che nel loro interesse conviene lasciare le cose come sono...
Il punto è che gli italiani sulle cose che fa comodo a loro sono uguali...un politico ladro promette soldi? lo votiamo
Un politico ladro ci chiede un favore? Subito..che poi non si sa mai che il favore torna indietro....
si può risparmiare denaro evadendo o non pagando il canone? Ottimo...
Quello del negozio ci da il resto sbagliato e ci troviamo 5€ in più?..facciamo finta di nulla e tutto di guadagnato..
E così via..
Non sai quanti italiani "contro la politica" ho visto che appena uno di quei politici scende dal palco e entra nella loro galassia per qualche motivo diventano agnellini tutti servizievoli col potente di turno..
non è un caso se, ad esempio, esprimiamo una delle classi giornalistiche di livello più basso al mondo


----------



## tifoso evorutto (17 Settembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> La politica non risolve quei temi perché ha interessi marci sotto...non è che non capiscono che è sbagliato, solo che nel loro interesse conviene lasciare le cose come sono...
> Il punto è che gli italiani sulle cose che fa comodo a loro sono uguali...un politico ladro promette soldi? lo votiamo
> Un politico ladro ci chiede un favore? Subito..che poi non si sa mai che il favore torna indietro....
> si può risparmiare denaro evadendo o non pagando il canone? Ottimo...
> ...



è la triste realtà


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (17 Settembre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Giusto cosi , visto che ho sentito tantissima ignoranza in merito ripercorriamo la carriera di Salvini :
> 
> -Salvini dal 93' inizia come consigliere comunale a Milano
> 
> ...



Salvini assenteista è una falsità. E come segretario di partito ovviamente ha anche altre cose importanti da fare.

"Menzogne smentite dai numeri e dai risultati ottenuti. Il sito mepranking.eu mi assegna infatti il 91% di produttività, con 255 documenti attività ed interventi, e ben 527 deputati dietro di me in 'classifica' per attivismo parlamentare. L'altro sito votewatch.eu mi riconosce invece di aver emendato oltre 100 Rapporti (più di altri 600 Parlamentari) e di aver presentato 151 interrogazioni (sono fra i primi 100). E considerate che come leghista sono l'unico nella mia Commissione, e quasi tutte le nostre proposte, anche le più ovvie e di buonsenso, vengono bocciate senza discussione."

Poi non basta "fare politica" per cambiare le cose, tra l'altro l'orda grillina è in parlamento da anni e non è cambiato nulla. Dirai che qualcosa han fatto, allora se ti informi anche la Lega ha fatto e fatto molto di più.


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Settembre 2015)

K


FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Salvini assenteista è una falsità. E come segretario di partito ovviamente ha anche altre cose importanti da fare.
> 
> "Menzogne smentite dai numeri e dai risultati ottenuti. Il sito mepranking.eu mi assegna infatti il 91% di produttività, con 255 documenti attività ed interventi, e ben 527 deputati dietro di me in 'classifica' per attivismo parlamentare. L'altro sito votewatch.eu mi riconosce invece di aver emendato oltre 100 Rapporti (più di altri 600 Parlamentari) e di aver presentato 151 interrogazioni (sono fra i primi 100). E considerate che come leghista sono l'unico nella mia Commissione, e quasi tutte le nostre proposte, anche le più ovvie e di buonsenso, vengono bocciate senza discussione."
> 
> Poi non basta "fare politica" per cambiare le cose, tra l'altro l'orda grillina è in parlamento da anni e non è cambiato nulla. Dirai che qualcosa han fatto, allora se ti informi anche la Lega ha fatto e fatto molto di più.



 L avanguardia padana  ...

Ancora con sto movimento ... Ma la smettete di tirare in mezzo sempre il movimento ... Ma siete proprio fissati .


----------



## Louis Gara (17 Settembre 2015)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Salvini assenteista è una falsità. E come segretario di partito ovviamente ha anche altre cose importanti da fare.
> 
> "Menzogne smentite dai numeri e dai risultati ottenuti. Il sito mepranking.eu mi assegna infatti il 91% di produttività, con 255 documenti attività ed interventi, e ben 527 deputati dietro di me in 'classifica' per attivismo parlamentare. L'altro sito votewatch.eu mi riconosce invece di aver emendato oltre 100 Rapporti (più di altri 600 Parlamentari) e di aver presentato 151 interrogazioni (sono fra i primi 100). E considerate che come leghista sono l'unico nella mia Commissione, e quasi tutte le nostre proposte, anche le più ovvie e di buonsenso, vengono bocciate senza discussione."
> 
> Poi non basta "fare politica" per cambiare le cose, tra l'altro l'orda grillina è in parlamento da anni e non è cambiato nulla. Dirai che qualcosa han fatto, allora se ti informi anche la Lega ha fatto e fatto molto di più.



Che ne ha 263 avanti però non lo dice 

In ogni caso Salvini fannullone non è un falso mito, se glielo dicono in faccia al Parlamento un motivo ci sarà. Molto probabilmente, da quello che si può capire, Salveenee va al Parlamento Europeo solo alle sessioni plenarie, ma quando si tratta di lavorare nelle commissioni e nelle altre riunioni preferisce fare le maratone televisive.


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Settembre 2015)

Eccolo eccolo il grande lavoratore


----------



## Sesfips (17 Settembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si ma sono anni che parliamo dei politici ladri..sono anni che tutta italia urlà contro la casta..ma poi? non cambia mai nulla..
> 
> Aspetto da anni un politico che abbia il coraggio di alzarsi su un palco e dire agli italiani che sono loro, i cittadini, i veri responsabili dello sfacelo del paese (ma deve dirlo a tutti, compresi i suoi elettori)..
> Un paese con 3 mafie tra le peggiori al mondo, con un evasione incalcolabile da sempre, con istituzioni corrotte ad ogni livello...
> Non cambieremo mai l'italia se prima non si cambiano gli italiani..ammesso si possa...



Ooh alleluja!! Di che si parla ogni volta io non lo so.
Un paese lo fa chi ci vive dentro e in questo siamo davvero i peggiori. Un popolo di inetti, farabutti, voltagabbana e chi più ne ha più ne metta.

"Eeeeh ma i politttici rubbanooh!!!1!1! Ma lol, mi vien solo da ridere...


----------



## Louis Gara (17 Settembre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Eccolo eccolo il grande lavoratore



Tra l'altro Salvini, rosicando, ha pubblicato il dibattito integralmente su youtube. Con un fail epico: nel suo intervento ammetteva di non aver lavorato  che capra


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (17 Settembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Che ne ha 263 avanti però non lo dice
> 
> In ogni caso Salvini fannullone non è un falso mito, se glielo dicono in faccia al Parlamento un motivo ci sarà. Molto probabilmente, da quello che si può capire, Salveenee va al Parlamento Europeo solo alle sessioni plenarie, ma quando si tratta di lavorare nelle commissioni e nelle altre riunioni preferisce fare le maratone televisive.



In Parlamento si possono dire e si dicono le più grandi falsità. 
Questo belga di discendenza italiana Tarabella è socialista, quindi un fautore di questa EU e facente parte della banda colpevole del disastro.

Essere un gran lavoratore non ha certo affrancato Berlusconi dalle critiche. D'altro canto tantissimi grandi politici della storia non hanno mai "lavorato", quindi non vedo come possa essere un discriminante.


----------



## Louis Gara (17 Settembre 2015)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> In Parlamento si possono dire e si dicono le più grandi falsità.
> Questo belga di discendenza italiana Tarabella è socialista, quindi un fautore di questa EU e facente parte della banda colpevole del disastro.
> 
> Essere un gran lavoratore non ha certo affrancato Berlusconi dalle critiche. D'altro canto tantissimi grandi politici della storia non hanno mai "lavorato", quindi non vedo come possa essere un discriminante.



Ma se pure Salvini ammette di non aver minimamente lavorato perchè, a detta sua, sapeva già che non si sarebbe concluso niente. Cosa si è candidato a fare, allora?


----------

